# All Infertile EGGS Again...



## anne0125 (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks like my pair is laying all infertile eggs again. They are a definite male and female pair that are 4 years old. They do everything correctly except lay a Fertile egg. Any ideas?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The male could either not be hitting the mark or he's infertile. If they're related, the eggs could be dying before coming out of her body and would look infertile. It might be a good idea to test breed them with new mates.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Do you have any history on the birds? I do know that do preventative treatments of Doxycycline can contribute to infertility. Exposure to pesticides contributes to infertility. An infection when the male was young could cause scar tissue on the testes, and render him infertile. Surgical sexing can used to look at the reproductive organs in each bird to see if they are healthy or damaged.

A couple of options,...you might take them to a vet for a health check, and a scoping of their reproductive organs. Or as Roxy suggested, repair each bird with a new mate to see what is going on.


----------

